

A note for application developers about using Site's logo instead of css sprites - smilepet_26


======
smilepet_26
A note for application developers: I find it hard to get the logo of any
website due to the fact that most websites use css-sprites to show their
respective site's logo. If I am having a public site and would like to give
information about other sites, I am not able to show the related site's logo
because the logo is embedded with other images in a css sprite. Consider, I
like to show Twitter's bird logo in my pubic listing but it's infact a css
sprite like this
[https://g.twimg.com/sites/all/themes/gazebo/img/sprite.png](https://g.twimg.com/sites/all/themes/gazebo/img/sprite.png)
In this case, there is no way to show the site's identifiable logo. I would
suggest developers to have site's logo as a separate image and don't mess up
with other css sprites as this will hinder from showing your identity
uniquely.

